# 34 محاضرة فيديو فى التصميم الميكانيكى روعة



## احمد محمود. (20 مايو 2010)

اول موضوع لى مع انى مشترك من زمان .....
حبيت البداية تبقى جميلة و مفيدة
التصميم ماده مهمة جدا للمهندس حتى لو مش هيكون مجالة بعد كده
مع انى مهندس تصميم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qGv0WgJk9s
و playlistهتلاقى القائمة 

ده حلقات فيديو فى التصميم 34 حلقة 
استمتع معاهم و اكتب ورا الدكتور و راجع فى كتاب تصميم خارجى

يلا نعملها و نبقى مهندسين فاهمين

اسمه و ادعيلى


----------



## عمرعسكر (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## boda portsaid (31 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااا ممتاز جدا


----------



## temo10150 (1 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع ده جامد الله يباركلك


----------



## حسن داود (8 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## حسن داود (8 يونيو 2010)

:75: انت هايل بجد
مفيش رد يكافيء الهديه الجميله دي


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله في طرحك


----------



## دلير عبيد (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## stanpilos (5 يوليو 2010)

Thanks Sir.


----------



## وسام 1975 (7 يوليو 2010)

ممنون


----------



## دلير عبيد (12 يوليو 2010)

رائع جدا تسلم الايادي


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## michanicl (4 يناير 2014)

مشكور


----------

